# pics of new 125G Tropheus tank



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i finally upgraded my 37G to a 125G here are some pictures
the 37 is now for sale in the classified section.
im going to put a 3d background in the near future so i didnt put much effort into getting rid of the bubbles and wiping the buffer off the back glass

there are more pics on post 25










































































and lastly, a vid of feeding time (pre-LED's)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pics of the LED setup?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i can go snap a pic from above now gimme a minute


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice set-up looks good


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

here:
























in the bottom pic the one on the left is turned to face the camera...
currently using 38W of the 60 my power supply can source and its far brighter than my standard dual t5 fixture was, i like the color temp too 6000k, each 1m aluminum strip is 9.5W and since theyre in the aluminum there are more leds and each is brighter than the LED ribbons, really easy to hook them up just click the connectors together. 
i didnt bother putting moonlighting yet i want to run these 16hrs a day and get some algae for the trophs.. i'll get some moonlighting on my birthday may 7th but i think instead of using a blue strip im going to use 1 really bright blue bulb of clustered LED's and have it on one end of the tank (closer to a moonlight effect imo than a strip and should create some nice shadowing)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> nice set-up looks good


thank you sir


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those lights are sweet, very clean looking.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> wow those lights are sweet, very clean looking.


ya i like em theyre not even an inch tall so when your sitting on the couch you cant see them at all, nice low profile, and the color temperature is perfect imo


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. How much for the setup that you made altogether, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*jealous*....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the lights. Such a low profile is nice.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks good. How much for the setup that you made altogether, if you don't mind me asking?


including everything, fish substrate filter media lights tank/stand powerheads HST etc etc, about 2000


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! Great looking fish!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> including everything, fish substrate filter media lights tank/stand powerheads HST etc etc, about 2000


Sorry, I just meant the lights.  Should have been more clear.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

effox said:


> *jealous*....


hehe i was jealous of others' tanks too for a long time with my measly 37G 



target said:


> I like the lights. Such a low profile is nice.


agreed



Rastapus said:


> Looking good! Great looking fish!


thank you


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sorry, I just meant the lights.  Should have been more clear.


just got off the phone w/ him im sposed to keep the price confidential i got the strips at cost since the factory made a mistake, normally itd be about 465
he has tonnes of different products tho so i would just give him a call and see what he can do for you setups can be done for <100 on a small tank, <200 for one this size
http://www.gbl-led.com/contact.php


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very linear - I like it very much. Looks clean and white. Nice job


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Very linear - I like it very much. Looks clean and white. Nice job


thanks  they have lots of other cool products too some of the ribbon LED's are completely waterproof you could have them under the glass or even in the water, some are RGB with color controllers so you can change the color of them to whatever you want or even program them to do different effects.
the ribbons are also even lower profile, maybe half a centimeter thick


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw here is a spec sheet of the ones i got, the size/lumens row refers to the 500mm version mines double the length and lumens for that row so 2080 lumens for the entire thing @ 6000k
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...2Bntlz1dJ0rKYPv2-_hx1N&hl=en&authkey=CM6U5d8H


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

SOlid Deff nice looking tank happy to hear you got a nice big upgrade enjoey!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks great!!
Thanks for posting!
Cheers!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Phillyb said:


> SOlid Deff nice looking tank happy to hear you got a nice big upgrade enjoey!





budahrox said:


> Tank looks great!!
> Thanks for posting!
> Cheers!!


thx guys


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> *jealous*....


X2 .....lol

Looks great Mike, great pix as well, looking forward to seeing it with the 3D background.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> X2 .....lol
> 
> Looks great Mike, great pix as well, looking forward to seeing it with the 3D background.


thx

i added a short vid of feeding time to the first post btw its from b4 the leds


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i was really bored today and took more pics.. their colors look way better under this light

















































thx for looking


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice color on them now. And nice rock formation. Might steal that idea


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Nice color on them now. And nice rock formation. Might steal that idea


thanks clint


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just went back to GBL and got some more lights i couldnt resist
i got a strip of red to bring out red of the ndole red trophs, as well as 3 blue ones that are each a cluster of 5 LED's that will be the moonlights
i was thinking about it and i dont want my moonlight to be a straight line of 5 moons or whatever the # may be above the tank (not very natural imo) i want them all in one cluster on one end of the tank and try to get some nice shadowing going and simulate a moon on the horizon

here it is



















looks like this when the room is brighter


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what i need now to complete this setup.. is one of those lazyboy recliners that gives you a massage... dont think the wife will allow it tho she gets upset even when i bring the office chair out there and partially block her view of the TV


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Mferko said:


> what i need now to complete this setup.. is one of those lazyboy recliners that gives you a massage... dont think the wife will allow it tho she gets upset even when i bring the office chair out there and partially block her view of the TV


Cool moonlight views. Tell the wife that you bought *her* a massage chair. Never use it in front of her.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Cool moonlight views. Tell the wife that you bought *her* a massage chair. Never use it in front of her.


lol yea right, shes in calgary for the weekend i suppose i could just go get it and when she gets home be like "Honey look what i bought for YOU with YOUR credit card! i thought it would look great right in front of the fish tank even though you rarely watch the fish and it blocks the TV from the big couch "


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wish it wasnt so darn heavy i kinda wanna see what it looks like with the blue background :/


----------

